

Why did Andrew Cooke deleted all his answers from Quora - l0nwlf
http://www.quora.com/Andrew-Cooke/Why-did-you-delete-all-your-answers-from-Quora

======
TomOfTTB
Getting past the individual situation here it does raise some interesting
questions about what ownership people have over information they submit for
the good of others. If Quora restored all his answers against his will I don't
think I'd object to that to be honest.

Put it in physical terms. If I volunteer to build homes in a third world
country do I have the right to then tear those homes down if I become
disenchanted with the organization I volunteered for? My answer to that
question would be No and that's why I don't think he shouldn't have taken down
the answers.

If the info was used just to benefit Quora that might be different but the
fact that they benefit the whole of the community changes things IMHO

------
Jetlag
I thought it would be "he took his ball and went home," read his answer, and
confirmed it.

------
julianz
Why did someone I've never heard of delete something from a site I've never
visited? Who cares?

~~~
syaz1
Apparently you do care enough to post.

Guy seems like the Jon Skeet of Quora.

------
mbailey
Why did he deleted indeed.

~~~
zn
Maybe he did died?

Seriously though, I never heard of the guy.

------
iterationx
Yet he leaves the answer where he said he deleted all his answers.

